# Please identify these 5 plants from Aqua Journal...



## majordude (Jul 24, 2011)

Please see the attached photo.

I really like "A"... not sure what it is or how tall it grows.

I assume "C" is Dwarf Baby Tears.

And "D" and "E" might be the same thing but I'm not sure.

Are there just 4 or 5 plants in this photo?


----------



## catwat (Oct 5, 2009)

(A) Aponogeton madagascariensis aka Madagascar Lace

(B) Helanthium tenellum 

(C) Glossostigma elatinoides


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

(D) Helanthium bolivianum aka Echinodorus bolivianus
(E) Vallisneria nana?
May be a known scape (from Amano?), with published description and plant list somewhere.


----------



## majordude (Jul 24, 2011)

My club site thinks it's:

A) Aponogeton Madagascarensis
B) Echinodorus tenellus narrow leaf
C) Glossostigma
D) Dwarf sags
E) Italian vals



And on the "A"... the leafs don't look empty to me. It looks like it's all green, not just the veins.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think the first two responses have all the correct answers, current names included.


----------

